# Dingle's Shrimp



## pineywoods (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok had a busy day wanted a quick meal and this takes under an hour total.
Shrimp Raw notice how white they are

Shrimp with a little rub, onion powder, garlic powder, and celery salt ready to go into smoker

Shrimp coming off smoker notice how pink they are

Shrimp with Ragu in and Cheese on top ready to go back into smoker

Shrimp Parm coming out done


Little more on the next post


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 17, 2008)

Shrimp plated with noodles


I used 3 lbs of 41-50 shrimp, 2 jars of Ragu sauce, 3 8oz bags of 4 cheese mix shreded cheese


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 17, 2008)

MMMMmmmm, Piney, that looks really goooood! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I need to make another batch of that!


----------



## vince (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks great, I love shrimp or any seafood!


----------



## abelman (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks good but you never said how it tasted, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Answer is??


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 17, 2008)

Its great this makes the second or third time I've made it


----------



## blacklab (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice finished meal


----------



## seboke (Jul 18, 2008)

Ya done it again! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Still haven't tried it, gonna have to soon!


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 18, 2008)

man that looks good.  Wish husband ate shrimp :(


----------



## fireguy (Jul 18, 2008)

wow, that would really hit the spot... good job.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 18, 2008)

YUMMM-yup u do them shrimp real good-I partial to fried myself-now and than on the grill.


----------

